# Need help with food allergies



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I know several of you have fur kids with food allergy issues and I am hoping you can help.

When I came home from being away I noticed Riley licking and biting at his paws. I am assuming this is from the food change I did almost 3 weeks ago now from Fromms to Innova, I did this very slowly. I was changing food because of Monte and was hoping to keep them on the same food. Oh I also remember right before I left like a day or two before Riley kept rolling over on his back and moving like he had an itch. I switched Riley back to the Fromms today mixing with some EN diet I still had from the vet so he does not get an upset belly from a fast change and gave him 1/2 a children's benadryl to try and help the itching. 

My questions are how soon does food allergies usually show up? And is there anything specific I should look for in the ingredients that is different? It is so hard to understand all the ingredients, its frustrating looking at them. The first thing I saw that Innova has that Fromms doesn't is turkey. Could turkey and chicken be so different and cause allergies? Also if it is the food how long do you think before I will see a difference in him, his paws are just starting to stain from the licking which I could care less about but hate seeing him so uncomfortable.

I know the easy solution would be to keep Riley on Fromms and Monte on Innova but I would really like to have them on the same food if possible at some point.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, it could be the turkey, my guess is it is the cheese in the innova. A lot of dogs have dairy allergies (I don't remember, does fromms have cottage cheese too) 

I am having similar problems as the food (royal canin) that is so good for Jas seems to be making Cash break out in hot spots... I've decided to just feed them their seperate foods... 

But also, it has been a bad end of summer for allergies too...could it just be environmental?... I am wondering that about Cash too.

But he hasn't been on the new food that long, so my guess is he should clear up on the switch back within a week or two.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Leeann that stinks to hear about Riley. Ginger has food allergies and is on Predisone and Benedryl. Maybe if you could compare the ingredients and see if there is a slight difference. Maybe swicthing him back and seeing if that helps. They may need two different foods. It is a pain but I know you will do what is best for him!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- could it just be nerves from you being away? When we were driving across country and hit those thunderstorms Belle chewed on one of her paws quite a bit. I also switched foods about a week afterwards so I was keeping an eye on her and second guessing why she was doing it. But when I came home, her paw was looking much better and she appears to be leaving it alone.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Leeanne - you probably didn't see my problems with Taste of the Wild with Buddy. His hot spots showed up twice after just one meal of two different varieties. So yes, the allergy can happen very fast. What the vet at Taste of the Wild suggested was to compare the foods ingredient by ingredient. The one he does fine on and his new one and see if you can identify the culprit. It's probably quite a few of them.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*itchies*

Sulfoxydex shampoo does help a bit. Daisy also takes temaril P and is off lots of foods. I find that if I bathe her weekly, she itches less. Right now it is rather terrible. She tends to itch when my eyes do the same (when it is humid, hot, and the air isn't great in Los Angeles).

I need to get some of the Nature's Remoisturizer with Aloe, seems to keep the coat soft with all that bathing.

Sue Nelson thought it was due to vaccinations, and the many vets are fighting the number they receive. Little havvies get the same amount of rabies as do 150 lb. dogs.

Good luck.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Ry's itching! As far as I know, Leeann, yes turkey and chicken can be different with one causing problems, but the other not. You wouldn't think so ! Like others have said, I'd check the ingdts., one by one to see what's diff. Were you giving Fromm's Duck, the Whitefish or the Salmon? Or was it the Chicken? 

We have found (from our customers) that those dogs that tend to be intolerant of fowl and/or beef, do very well on all fish diets. It can't be grain, because he did well on Fromm's that has grain, but not so well on EVO that doesn't. Hmmmmm..... not easy trying to figure it out. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy there is cheese in Fromms but not cottage cheese that I can see. I have always trained with motz cheese or American so I can’t see it being the cheese. I also remembered this morning while feeding that I add a small amount of Wellness Turkey and Sweet potatoes in their food so that would rule out Turkey. I do wonder if it could be allergies also, it’s funny how both him and Cash are having issues at the same time right when we both changed foods.

Amanda my being away was the first thing that I thought of but then when I seen him roll over on his back making noises as he wiggles to itch I remembered seeing him do that before I left which made me think it was the food change.

Lisa I did miss your thread, I will have to go back and read it. I have been comparing the ingredients but there are some things that make no sense to me on what they actually are. I tried to stick to the main ingredients and what was different the only things sticking out that I have not fed are cottage cheese and sunflower oil (Fromms has safflower oil).

Marj, Riley was on the Fromm’s chicken & veg. I switched them to the regular Innova not the EVO Innova so it does have grain. I am really wondering if it is just allergies at this point.

After thinking about it more last night and this morning I think I will just stick to the two foods, Riley does so well on Fromms and I felt like he was gaining a little wait from the Innova that does have a higher calorie count. It would still be nice to have idea of what to stay away from for him if I ever decide to try changing again. I am lucky he is not a picky eater like Monte.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Leeann - why don't you post the ingredients of both foods and see if the forum detectives can help out? We'll all learn a lot in the process - especially if our resident allergy expert Jane chimes in! (She's so modest, but in my mind, her figuring out her guys allergies was nothing short of amazing and total dedication).


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa you are so sweet. I am really starting to think it is more an allergy issue and not food. He was really itchy last night after spending an hour and a half in an outdoor agility ring and chewing through leash #2, that's another story LOL. And I also remember thinking last year at one point "wow Riley is starting to get some red sable on his paws" I wish I could remember what time of year that was. Riley is not a picky eater at all and Fromms is easy for me to get so I think I am just going to keep him on that and maybe try changing in the winter months when outdoor allergies will not play into it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Leeann you are probably spot on the money there. Have you tried giving benedryl before Riley goes to agility to see if you can reduce the allergen's impact? My favorite dose is the children's chewable strips - upto one full one depending upon size. My Maltese is 10 lbs and I give him 1/2 strip at a time. What I like about these is that you can wad them up very small and stick between their gum and cheek in the back of their mouth and it takes a very clever tounge to spit it out. It usually disolves before they can figure it out. Plus the mint flavor makes their breath smell so sweet. LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa the children’s benedryl has been a huge help in stopping the itching for Riley. I have been trying to hold off giving it to him till I see him itching or licking his paws. I am at the stage right now that I need to pay attention to what, when and why he is itching so I hold off till I see him start licking his paws or itching his back. Weed pollen is very high in our area right now so I am also trying to watch when that goes down and how it affects him. Never in my life would I have thought I would be watching the pollen count for my dog LOL. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh that's great Leeann. One thought - I think with allergies you want to prevent the histamine response from getting out of hand. So rather than wait until you see symptoms, could you call the vet and find out a safe maintenance dose throughout the allergy season? While it would be nice to find out what's causing it, in the end all you really need to do is prevent the poor guy form licking and scratching.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa vet said ½ in the morning and ½ at night. And from watching him that seems to be when I have been giving it to him, he starts to itch right around the same time everyday when he is due for his next dose. I should add that his itching is very minimal, mostly just licking his paw for less than a min. then off to play, it could easily be overlooked and I think I did just that last year. He has not done any chewing on his paws or legs, which is good (touch wood).


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I just had Cosmo to the Vet about allergies as he was having problems with his ear .. Basically what I got out of it is there are just so many factors to consider dietary and enviornmental .
yes I notice a big difference between turkey and chicken - they seem to tolerate turkey better than chicken .. As to dairy I give them a very specific type of yogurt only - if I cannot find it I skip . 
The vet said Calif especially Sonoma county is especially difficult for pets and humans. I am much more carelul as to what areas we walk in and grasses that I expose them to . I was much more cavalier with Asta .
I found that the tale of the wild created problems with Cosmo . Runny eyes itchy skin and he seemed prediposed to yeast . The petsiiter thought she would try it .. Hmmnn 
Just a reminder be specific and strict about what they feed your dogs .. 
I know enviornmental restriction is difficult when you pets do agility . I think it is best to keep a dairy - listing - food and enviornmental exposures and over time then you can eventually figure it out .. As to waht to do about it - that is a conundrum . I try not to overmedicate .. Sometimes Quercitin can be helpful but it is not as fast acting as the benadryl . I do not like to have them on something like cortisone and Benadryl long term - but sometimes it is the only thing that works and you have no choice .. You do not want them to be miserable and constantly scratching and itching ..
I agree each pet is different and can tolerate different things . Cosmo is very very sensitive ..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope things get cleared up soon...it sucks dealing with allergies. Ginger has them all the time and stinks!!!


----------

